# What is the NT Imagination Like?



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

I am pretty unimaginative, actually. What's weird is that I've been called creative but I am truly not. At all lol.

I prefer to have the foundations layed and just expand upon them. I dread creating new things and I especially dread writing and anything fantasy based.

But how are we not imaginative when we're making all these random connections with our intuition?

I do that, but I'm never really creating anything new. Just making associations that are random in nature, I can see how that would seem imaginative or creative.

So how is yours? Do you feel more like your mind is just a storage place for everythig you see and hear that makes associations more ably than most people's but that you aren't actually creative or imaginative at all?


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

I use my imagination in different ways. When I was a teenager I spent a lot of time in my head creating possible scenarios. I hardly do it anymore because I like to take things on with spontaneity (planning ahead actually takes excitement out of a situation for me), but I suppose with so much angst at the time I tended to prepare myself for situations I knew were going to occur. 

I like to extrapolate situations on the fly. I used to have a bad habit of interrupting people to tell them what they were going to say while they were in mid-sentence. I've improved a lot there, but I don't even know if I can consciously control this aspect of myself.. it happens so quickly! 

If I have an issue with an object, or if I see that something can be done more efficiently, I immediately start thinking of ways to improve these things. 

I use it a LOT to keep myself entertained, and I'm laughing all the time at my own mental images and cynical thoughts.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Eh, I'm pretty unimaginative in the stereotypical sense of the word as well, and this is something that bugged me when I was younger.

I'm different from you in that I all of a sudden see things I've never seen before. I can see the potential in things, I can realize the truth behind a theory or a situation, I can 'feel out' the best way to proceed, I can sense and visualize when something needs a reform. In a way, this is my form of creation, because my visions are entirely unique. My imagination is expressed in the way I can see the world. 

But when it comes to figuring out the logic of working things out, I never start from scratch - I always borrow and synthesize. 

This is Ni+Te. 

@*MortimerVonKraus ,**y*our imagination is expressed through your ideas/theories, I would imagine. What do you think?


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

I cannot create something completely new that has not been there before usually. I usually use traditional things in unconventional ways. But if there is a need, I can devise things to invent something. Like they say: necessity is the mother of invention. I end up making up something only when their is a necessity.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

MortimerVonKraus said:


> I am pretty unimaginative, actually. What's weird is that I've been called creative but I am truly not. At all lol.
> 
> I prefer to have the foundations layed and just expand upon them. I dread creating new things and I especially dread writing and anything fantasy based.
> 
> ...


Being a fantasy artist is one of my dream careers actually - I think I've got a lot of good ideas in there, if only I could draw. :sad: Still, a lot of my "imagination" is weird juxtapositions, messed up "insights" into things, and "what if's" most sane people wouldn't get out of a situation. It is very much a hyper-association that sort of_ looks _like pure imagination at the end of the day. Still, when you jumble stuff up enough, it does look original.:wink: I'm not sure I'd call myself a visionary, but people in RL tend to describe me as a creative person too (usually when I'm expressing it in silly ways, I've noticed), so at the very least I give that impression.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm pretty imaginative, but it resides within reality. Hard to explain really - its somewhat pragmatic and mechanical rather than dreamy and abstract. For example, if I were to draw a landscape of rural America, I would draw the fields, tree line, roads, houses, etc. I'm building a functional landscape - not just painting whatever (for the lack of a better word) if that makes sense?


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

Imagination? hmm...
I have multiple universes in my head, which I frequent often. Most of them are based on other universes, with my own modifications XD
Many of those worlds allow me to leave the current situation and float around in a world where I can make things happen like I want them to, or just to satisfy my creativity (it gets hungry from time to time).
Basically, when I'm bored, I run around and put together a movie in my head. Actual books and movies are used to fuel them.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

My 'passive' imagination peeks when I zone out during the day or in that intermediate phase between wakefulness and sleep. 
It is a blur of thoughts and mental images that are related to each other in some way. Sometimes I snap out of it and realize I missed something obvious when trying to solve a personal or intellectual problem. Most of the time I have trouble making sense of it 

My 'active' imagination is mostly during brainstorming, especially during abstract conversation or when I write comedy. My mind relentlessly finds parallels between different problems/situations or tries to capture them through an incisive metaphor. That one is pretty blatant Ne at work.

I also get occasional moments of 'Ni-Fi' imagination. The most compelling example is when I was staring at my father's old house (where I spent my summers as child/teenager) after it had been sold and new owners had moved in. I had the overwhelming realization of the inexorable passage of time (accompanied by deep nostalgia), and that I needed to maximize the time I had left with my parents while they were still around.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

I've had numerous psychologists tell me that my imagination is almost _too_ vivid, but I don't know that I agree. I suppose my imagination is quite flexible and I can sit and build worlds in my head and dreams for hours (I've got the entire plan for a kick-ass fantasy house drawn up in my head--it involves a forest Oracle of sorts...it's a big snarly tree with an LED-lit pool around its roots, LED-lit motion-activated eyes, and it spews a pretty stream of water out of its mouth and into the pool...anyway--), but I'm just not convinced that it's..._too_ vivid. Perhaps I just have nothing better to do.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

It really depends on what it is. Certain things, my imagination can be pretty ingenious. Other things, I just draw a blank and feel incompetent.


----------



## ShenanigansAfoot (Aug 1, 2011)

I reckon I'm quite imaginative. I have different imagined universes each with a little gang of friends/enemies. I find in these silly little scenarios my individual aim as a character in the universe is really quite similar, but the settings make the imaginings unique (and really pretty, actually). I try to make them as realistic as possible, if I piss of a character in the scenario I can expect an imaginary backlash. I also find that different songs can become attached to the different scenarios. 

In terms of creative writing and art, I'm really not spontaneous. I can come up with something decent after a while, but it could take me ages. I have this ISFP friend who is brilliant at art and I envy her a fair bit- we would sit next to eachother in art class years ago with an A2 sheet and pencils in front of us. 5 minutes would pass and she will have just filled the page with shapes, and my page would have a scrappy little mind map in the corner and a dull scribble of a windmill or something which would have had to make do until something 'worth drawing' came to light.


----------



## ParfaitMan (Mar 26, 2012)

I think imagination and creativity are overrated, especially since we discovered how "lucrative" these traits are and encourage them in our children. I simply call them forms of expression. It doesn't matter so much about originality as expressing yourself in a meaningful and satisfying way. It's more about finding your own voice and interests and synthesizing something you feel proud of.

Besides, nothing's new under the sun. Everything's a mix-up and mash-up of what's already created. In any case, creativity/imagination is personal. They can't be quantified, evaluated, or judge. To try and define them is narrow minded.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Apotheosis.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

This:
http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_gifs/25253/SHIT/


----------

